# Wher3 can i adopt a american bully



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Not a apbt but a bully.. any info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You can purchase a bully from a bully breeder. It's show season so check to see if there are any ABKC or UKC conformation shows near you so you can attend and get an idea of which dogs you like and which breeders you would like to deal with.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can also look into adopt a
Bully which are retired dogs at times. But adopting a Specific breed is impossible unless they were surrendered with papers.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

Carriana said:


> You can purchase a bully from a bully breeder. It's show season so check to see if there are any ABKC or UKC conformation shows near you so you can attend and get an idea of which dogs you like and which breeders you would like to deal with.


Im looking to adopt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

ames said:


> You can also look into adopt a
> Bully which are retired dogs at times. But adopting a Specific breed is impossible unless they were surrendered with papers.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


Ill search that and they have specific breed rescues everywhere. Im not interested in papers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamesb (Jun 24, 2014)

I just want to adopt a dog that looks like these



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

jamesb said:


> I just want to adopt a dog that looks like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you can find tons of bully mixes at any shelter. Just beware of the serious health problems that can be associated with their structure when poorly bred, which is often.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

jamesb said:


> Im not interested in papers


Why not?
This goes for pretty much any breed:

I'm going to put a plug in for buying a dog with papers. It's so easy and, when done with the right person, papers do not cost "extra". Run far away from any breeder of any dog that puts one value on the dog and another on the papers. Buy only from breeders where it all comes as a package.

Papers let you place your dog in the history of the breed. You are free to represent your dog as purebred and his ancestors as purebred and can compare him to others of the same line and other lines. It's a tool that can lead you to learn more about a breed. You can show him in many registry events and become a part of a club. And so on.

That being said, this pretty much falls apart when you get a "bully". I cannot apply what I said above to "bullies". It's a mess, jamesb, when you deal with those dogs and their breeders, in my opinion.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Well If you want a rescue you will always get a mutt. Even if it was surrendered with its papers. Shelters shred papers and are not distributed with the adoption of the dog. So really you want a mutt. Doesn't matter if it's a bully or not. Because the dog will have no papers, as you said; you don't care for papers, you are not looking for a bully, but a mutt.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

APBTN00b said:


> So really you want a mutt. Doesn't matter if it's a bully or not. Because the dog will have no papers, as you said; you don't care for papers, you are not looking for a bully, but a mutt.


jamesb -- understand that any dog you get from a shelter will be termed a "mutt" on this board, no matter what it looks like. It could look like a purebred Rottweiler or APBT or German Shepherd, and everyone here (except me) will tell you it's a mutt and that no one has any idea what it is.

Me, I wil tell you what it looks like. I will tell you if it looks like a purebred whatever. But, that's about it. You will know nothing ABOUT the dog and cannot pass it off as a purebred, registered dog. As I noted above, being able to DO that does have it's advantages. Think about it. Get a registered dog if you agree with the advantages of having one. Rescue is also great -- but realize the limitations and don't have regrets once you do it.

Either way, *I* would NOT recommend a "bully" -- as I've said, things kinda fall apart with them, in many different ways.

I am just warning you about what will happen here when you post pictures of it.


----------



## jiMwHo (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking for a deal on an American Bully I have owned one before I Now have a large post terrier 5-year-old. Looking for a male tan-w-white face or a blue. Note:: Amercian Bully "Help


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

jiMwHo said:


> Looking for a deal on an American Bully I have owned one before I Now have a large post terrier 5-year-old. Looking for a male tan-w-white face or a blue. Note:: Amercian Bully "Help


Your best bet would be to hit a few ABKC shows and find a breeder that you like. Looking for a dog based on color is likely to get you a dog with health issues. So scrap the color requirements and find a breeder who breeds for health, temperament, and conformation. If you're dead set on color, then ask that breeder to contact you when a pup is whelped that fits those requirements and has the color you want.


----------



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

jiMwHo said:


> Looking for a deal on an American Bully I have owned one before I Now have a large post terrier 5-year-old. Looking for a male tan-w-white face or a blue. Note:: Amercian Bully "Help


best think about what type of bully, bloodline and health ( ed/hd patella) before looking for colour... especialy if u want a bleu one cause its the colour with the worst skinproblems if not breed properly

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A320FL met Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

hello, my name is jason, chiming in from MA.

I was all about the looks of a dog before joining this forum. i’m still about the looks..my friend had a blue years back and i’ve always wanted my own blue.

After doing research (before buying my blue) it didn’t seem too troublesome to own one. So i went and bought myself a male from a local breeder, no papers at 12 weeks of age. 

Let me tell you, I am very very fortunate my 9 month boy doesn’t have all the potential issues blues can have. He’s been to the vet at his early months and I’ve spent nearly $4,000 on multiple visits, medicine, neuter, ER, more medicine. I really wouldn’t know what to do if he ran into the problems they have. 

If i did the actual research before getting one or knew about this forum, i probably wouldn’t have one. so i’ll be crossing my fingers for the rest of his life and hopefully he stays healthy with no problems.

So be prepared to open up your wallet when you get one. Hopefully you get a healthy female or male like mine.

My boy does have dry skin on his back towards his rear end and scratches here and there, but other than that..he’s an awesome pup. Oh, and had an ear infection a month ago, so I’ve got more product for him in the cabinet than I do for myself!

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAEBULLYS (Mar 18, 2018)

j.Kim said:


> hello, my name is jason, chiming in from MA.
> 
> I was all about the looks of a dog before joining this forum. i'm still about the looks..my friend had a blue years back and i've always wanted my own blue.
> 
> ...


this is excactly what i meant with the bleu .... If breed right there would not be that kind of terrible problems wich is not only bad for your wallet... but especialy for the dog...

If u want a American Bully please do reasearch on the bloodline the pedigree healt(ED/HD Patella) and the breeder before Buying; 
unfortunatly there are to many american bullys with health isseus

and without having a breeding programme where u need a specific colour; i wouldn't recommend to buy by colour but by health

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A320FL met Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh, I was actually trying to say I was pretty lucky to get one with not so many issues..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

